# can you put RR or RW in EZ cloner?



## 707NewGenGrower (Jun 23, 2011)

i absolutely love the simplicity and success of the ez cloner. switched from RR and dome and love it. only problem is the clones with bare roots are alot harder to sell because of mobility and my only options are to transplant straight into hydro system or into soil. seems like everyone is going hydro and no ones wants plants in soil. does anyone use RR in net pots or hydroton or RW with success? is it even possible?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't know about using them in the ez cloner, but I use rapid rooters and rockwool both for both seedlings and clones.  When the clones are rooted or the roots from the seedlings are coming through the bottom of the medium, they are moved to a net pot and covered with hydrotron.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 23, 2011)

I have never done it but I would think that if yu have an EZ cloner and want to have yer clones in a mobile medium then see if yu can get some RW cubes that yu can cut to fit in the cloner slots and use those instead of the neoprene inserts, just make them taller so that the roots will have the opportunity to grow into the RWcubes a bit without growing out the bottom. That would allow them to be mobile. I don't know if yu would have any trouble with them holding a lot of water though, but it would be worth a try with a few of them to see how they work


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 24, 2011)

I experimented with a bubble cloner and bare stems, giving me roots from the stems but no medium. The same outcome as an easycloner.
I exrerimented with cutting rw cubes in half and carefully placing the roots into them before closing the 2 halves but success was only around 30%.
If you use rw instead of the discs to hold the stems, the rw will wick solution and end up waterlogged, another failed experiment!
I also tried placing the rooted cuttings straight into clay pellets. This was the best method I found but the clay pellets MUST be wet when you do it and something like Superthrive added as a stress reliever.
JMO W


----------



## 707NewGenGrower (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks woody thats exactly what i wanted to know
too bad.. maybe on a timer? something like 1 min on 15 off, keep the RW wet but not soaking, i think ill try with RR tho, ill let you guys know how it turns out


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 25, 2011)

Jiffys aka peat pellets are good you can transplant them into whatever chosen medium you like once they are rooted through.
T4


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Jun 25, 2011)

I was using a home made bubble cloner which work in a similar way to easy cloners. Once I had terrrible success rates, I stopped using them and went back to using just rockwool, clonex, water and a propagator. 
With this method, I had a much higher success rate though maybe 2 days longer. However, the 2 days is basically the time the roots take, one established, to grow through the rockwool.
JMO W


----------

